# This is normal right?



## Naw_Naw (Mar 10, 2021)

I've been putting on weight even though I'm exercising 6 days a week, cardio tends to be 30 minutes  to an hour on stationary bike and walking


----------



## Irrational Exuberance (Mar 10, 2021)

Muscle weighs more than fat, so if you're replacing one with the other, that's why.


----------



## Tad Loaf (Mar 10, 2021)

How much are you eating though?
You can exercise two hours of day every day but if you eat three pizza pies before bed it's not going to matter. 
Or like the guy said above, could just be muscle.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Mar 10, 2021)

Kidney problems


----------



## Naw_Naw (Mar 10, 2021)

Irrational Exuberance said:


> Muscle weighs more than fat, so if you're replacing one with the other, that's why.


I was around 105 pounds last year, went up to 110. I'm only 5'2".  I would say that I eat about  no more than 1500 calories a day. I also noticed this weight gain after taking iron supplements for low blood iron.


----------



## Irrational Exuberance (Mar 10, 2021)

Naw_Naw said:


> I was around 105 pounds last year, went up to 110. I'm only 5'2".  I would say that I eat about  no more than 1500 calories a day. I also noticed this weight gain after taking iron supplements for low blood iron.


So what do those 1500 calories a day consist of, then? Also, are you taking any vitamin supplements? What about your protein intake?


----------



## Getwhatyou (Mar 10, 2021)

105lbs? Thats like two sacks of concrete.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Mar 10, 2021)

How much are you eating and what are you eating?


----------



## Naw_Naw (Mar 10, 2021)

Irrational Exuberance said:


> So what do those 1500 calories a day consist of, then? Also, are you taking any vitamin supplements? What about your protein intake?


Since I wake up around noon, I don't tend to eat lunch and have more of a late breakfast (most of the time it's two pieces of fruit (apple, pear, banana), bread that tends to be no more than 200cals, skim milk, and sometimes a yogurt. I have sweets everyday, but never try to make it more than 300cals (if I have one donut in a day, I won't eat anything else sweet) . I don't eat lunch due to waking up late, but do snack on cereal or pretzel sticks (but 1 serving size in total). Dinner varies, but it tends to be either 1/2 cup (when uncooked) of Japanese white rice with one piece  sirloin beef  or  breaded baked chicken, or plain pasta , all with 2 fruit servings and carrots with peas sometimes. I don't eat after 8pm.


----------



## Idiotron (Mar 10, 2021)

It's only 5 lbs according to you so it's hard to tell.
That's the difference you have pre/post shitting, sometimes even more than that depending on the meal you've had.


----------



## Prince Lotor (Mar 10, 2021)

Naw_Naw said:


> Since I wake up around noon, I don't tend to eat lunch and have more of a late breakfast (most of the time it's two pieces of fruit (apple, pear, banana), bread that tends to be no more than 200cals, skim milk, and sometimes a yogurt. I have sweets everyday, but never try to make it more than 300cals (if I have one donut in a day, I won't eat anything else sweet) . I don't eat lunch due to waking up late, but do snack on cereal or pretzel sticks (but 1 serving size in total). Dinner varies, but it tends to be either 1/2 cup (when uncooked) of Japanese white rice with one piece  sirloin beef  or  breaded baked chicken, or plain pasta , all with 2 fruit servings and carrots with peas sometimes. I don't eat after 8pm.


Uhh, you are eating a ton of carbs, with a lot of it as simple sugars rather than complex carbs. Just going by what you said:

For breakfast- Apple = 100 cals, 25g carbs, 19g sugar; Pear = 100 cals, 27g carbs, 19g sugar; Bananna = 100 cals, 27g carbs, 14g sugar; 2 slices of bread = 150-160cals, 24-30g carbs; 8oz Skim milk = 100 cals, 12g carbs, 12g sugar; so before the sometimes yogurt you are averaging 450 calories, around 82+g carbs with 46+g as simple sugar; adding in a yogurt if it's greek yogurt thats 100 calories and 6g carbs as simple sugar, if it's like Yoplait light that's 100 cals and 17g carbs with 14g as simple sugar. So worst case you described is 550 cals for breakfast with around 100g carbs that are 60% simple sugar.

You then say you "have sweets everyday". A donut generally averages 200 cals with 22g carbs, 11g as simple sugar. You also have a serving of pretzels or cereal wich are again: 100 cals, 23g carbs; or a serving of cereal, usually 1 cup, which depending on kind can be an even worse calorie, carb, and sugar bomb than the donut! Let's give you best case scenario donut + pretzels putting your snacks at 300 calories and 45g of carbs.

For dinner- ½ cup of short-grain white rice is 270 cals and 60g of carbs; 1 cup cooked pasta is  230 cals and 40g of carbs; 1 chicken breast is 275 cals and the first thing you eat all day without carbs but of course you bread it so scratch that and add 5-10g carbs , or a 4oz piece of sirloin is also around 275 cals; two servings of fruit could be anything like 100 to 300 calories with probably at least another 40g carbs; lastly is it 'sometimes carrots & peas', or always carrot and sometimes peas? 1 cup Carrots = 40 cals, 9g carbs, 5g sugar and 1 cup peas = 120 cals, 21g carbs, 8g sugar. So the dinner you listed is anywhere from (Rice or Pasta + Meat + '2 fruit') 750-1000 cals with at least another 100g carbs to say 850 to 1100 cals and 120g carbs with the carrots and peas.

This would put your daily totals at 1500 to 1750 cals and 225g carbs; or adding in your 'sometimes yogurt, carrots and peas' 1700 to 2050 cals with 250 to 260g carbs.

Even best case scenario at 1500 calories per day and 225g carbs that means 60% or 900 calories per day of your diet are just carbohydrates. You should ideally get this down to 35% carbohydrates. Why do you eat so much fruit? Try finding something better than white rice and pasta. Substitute the bread for 2 eggs in your breakfast. You seem to be lacking healthy fats in your diet. Not really a lot of protein either. Why the fuck don't you eat any leafy greens? Eat a damn salad, and don't use store bought dressing. The artificial chemicals they put in it to keep it from separating on the shelf are one of the worst things you can eat for weight-loss.

I hope this helps you somewhat. I understand that it can be very difficult when you are 5'2" as a much smaller amount of excess calories in your diet will lead to weight-gain compared to someone ½ to a foot taller. Exercise doesn't burn as many calories as you think, and it's certainly not burning through your current carbs consumption per day. Definitely keep doing an hour of cardio walking or biking. You sound like you are doing good, but just haven't really considered your diet beyond raw calorie count and apparently you don't like vegetables or something lol Keep a little tighter track of your calories and substitute some healthy fats and protein in for all that simple sugar and carbohydrates.

Edit: Maybe this will help you too- Leafy greens, black beans, mushrooms, nuts, and olives are all high in iron https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/iron-rich-plant-foods


----------



## Fliddaroonie (Mar 10, 2021)

Naw_Naw said:


> I've been putting on weight even though I'm exercising 6 days a week, cardio tends to be 30 minutes  to an hour on stationary bike and walking


Work out your BMR and TDEE, then then cut you calories.

Your exercise is irrelevant.  You will never out cycle or out walk too much food.



Edit: your diet is the reason for this.stop snacking.stop picking, stop grazing, especially on highly refined carbs. Hell, ditch the white rice.


But some cheap digital kitchen scales and be brutally honest with yourself about how much and what you eat. Log every thing you ingest in MFP.


My bet is, you think ab hour of  cardio a day will melt the lbbbs off, right? You come across as having no clue about diet.


Truth is you could ditch the cardio and lose weight just by changing your diet.


Seriously. Ditch the snackies and the treaty weaties and the sweeties though. We reward dogs with food. Is that how you see yourself?




Further edit: fs op.track your calories. You have no clue what you eat, and I can guarantee its more than you think, and I would also bet you underestimate how much you eat.



You won't lose anything unless you learn to do this.


----------



## Naw_Naw (Mar 10, 2021)

The reason I'm so afraid is due to the fact I was once 140 pounds and I'm afraid of gaining it back.
These are some photos of how I look now. I should also add this weight gain started about a year ago, and I haven't changed anything about my diet.

I also don't like eggs due to the texture, are there anything else that can work.


----------



## Fliddaroonie (Mar 10, 2021)

Naw_Naw said:


> The reason I'm so afraid is due to the fact I was once 140 pounds and I'm afraid of gaining it back.
> These are some photos of how I look now.
> 
> I also don't like eggs due to the texture, are there anything else that can work.


Oh my god, did you really post photos that can ID you on here? That isn't really you, is it?


----------



## Naw_Naw (Mar 10, 2021)

Fliddaroonie said:


> Oh my god, did you really post photos that can ID you on here? That isn't really you, is it?


Sorry forgot about the rules here, but waist is like 57cm.


----------



## knobslobbin (Mar 10, 2021)

Can't outrun the fork.


----------



## Fliddaroonie (Mar 10, 2021)

Naw_Naw said:


> Sorry forgot about the rules here, but waist is like 57cm.


Honestly with you spastic tier idiocy and your inability or refusal to get that exercise means jack fucking shit if you're grazing on crap all day, you should fuck off back to Reddit. Really.



Seriously newfag. Lurk  moar. And hike you're at it, download and use my fitness pal.


Holy shit I have seen some retard before but that takes the cake (just like op,let's face it).


----------



## Ruin (Mar 10, 2021)

Stop choking down carbs all day ya spastic.


----------



## Naw_Naw (Mar 10, 2021)

I do get exercise, I'll cut down the snacking, but I was just asking if it was possible to be putting on weight after losing it with nothing changing. I was once 105 pounds , then it changed after I took some iron pills and that's when I noticed the increase. I haven't done any changes to what made my lose weight before, so I wanted to know how it could have happened. I also do count calories, almost to an unhealthy amount.


----------



## Naw_Naw (Mar 10, 2021)

Sorry, guys I just wanted some advice and I am thankful for the advice. But I was expecting something more civil. I'll stop snacking and see were it goes from there. I just wanted to know if the small amount of weight lifting could have added some muscle mass.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Mar 10, 2021)

Naw_Naw said:


> Sorry, guys I just wanted some advice and I am thankful for the advice. But I was expecting something more civil.


Do you not know where the fuck you are?  Put down the fork fatty.


----------



## Naw_Naw (Mar 10, 2021)

Jaded Optimist said:


> Do you not know where the fuck you are?  Put down the fork fatty.


I do now. I'm only 110 pounds, if you consider that fat.


----------



## Ruin (Mar 10, 2021)

Naw_Naw said:


> I do now. I'm only 110 pounds, if you consider that fat.


You should really get off this site if you know what's good for you. You seem like a nice person but you're way too trusting and power levely to post here.

This is not reddit and we will try to figure out where you live and succeed eventually.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 10, 2021)

@Naw_Naw show dong.


----------



## Naw_Naw (Mar 10, 2021)

Ruin said:


> You should really get off this site if you know what's good for you. You seem like a nice person but you're way too trusting and power levely to post here.
> 
> This is not reddit and we will try to figure out where you live and succeed eventually.


Something I've had since childhood, I actually do have Asperger's. Really only joined the site to see Weeb Wars and post my say in it.


----------



## Ruin (Mar 10, 2021)

Naw_Naw said:


> Something I've had since childhood, I actually do have Asperger's. Really only joined the site to see Weeb Wars and post my say in it.



See dude this is why you don't belong here. Don't give out personal details like that.


----------



## Naw_Naw (Mar 10, 2021)

Ruin said:


> See dude this is why you don't belong here. Don't give out personal details like that.


Okay ,this site is not like most other forums. Got it.


----------



## Local Fed (Mar 10, 2021)

Naw_Naw said:


> Sorry, guys I just wanted some advice and I am thankful for the advice. But I was expecting something more civil. I'll stop snacking and see were it goes from there. I just wanted to know if the small amount of weight lifting could have added some muscle mass.


There's just a lot of stuff you're not mentioning which you should be. You do cardio, but do you lift at all? If so you could be gaining some muscle (edit: you added that part as I was writing my reply). You say that you wake up at noon usually. Are you sitting around all day doing nothing outside of your exercise? We don't know how old you are (and you probably shouldn't post that) but if you're 30+ your metabolism may be slowing down. You're saying things like _"I would say that I eat about no more than 1500 calories a day."_ Are you actually measuring out what you eat (this includes cooking with oil, actually counting things like "just a couple of Tic Tacs hehe")? That even means actually considering how much mayo or something you're using for tuna salad for example. It wouldn't surprise me if you're closer to 2000.

@Fliddaroonie mentioned using MyFitnessPal and I would agree with that suggestion. You also do seem to eat a LOT of carbs as @Prince Lotor mentioned which isn't great. A little less pasta and a little more green veggies. Also are you making sure you've gone to the bathroom before weighing yourself?


----------



## Naw_Naw (Mar 10, 2021)

Local Fed said:


> There's just a lot of stuff you're not mentioning which you should be. You do cardio, but do you lift at all? If so you could be gaining some muscle (edit: you added that part as I was writing my reply). You say that you wake up at noon usually. Are you sitting around all day doing nothing outside of your exercise? We don't know how old you are (and you probably shouldn't post that) but if you're 30+ your metabolism may be slowing down. You saying things like _"I would say that I eat about no more than 1500 calories a day."_ Are you actually measuring out what you eat (this includes cooking with oil, actually counting things like "just a couple of Tic Tacs hehe")? That even means actually considering how much mayo or something you're using for tuna salad for example. It wouldn't surprise me if you're closer to 2000.
> 
> @Fliddaroonie mentioned using MyFitnessPal and I would agree with that suggestion. You also do seem to eat a LOT of carbs as @Prince Lotor mentioned which isn't great. A little less pasta and a little more green veggies. Also are you making sure you've gone to the bathroom before weighing yourself?


Thanks, I actually just eat the veggies plain, no mayo or other topping, I'll just say I'm under 30 and stuck at home due to current events or weather. I'll cut down the extra snacking and see if I can eat more greens and protein. I'm all for putting on more muscle, it's just that I need to know if it's muscle or fat.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Mar 10, 2021)

lol fat


----------



## Naw_Naw (Mar 10, 2021)

I just wanted to know if I’m making this a bigger deal then it is and if walking and cycling can put on muscle mass. When I was sick with a cold I actually lost a little weight before it came back.  I ate a little less but didn’t do that much exercising compared to normal.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Mar 10, 2021)

Naw_Naw said:


> Okay ,this site is not like most other forums. Got it.


What other forums?


----------



## Naw_Naw (Mar 10, 2021)

Jaded Optimist said:


> What other forums?


Other sites.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Mar 10, 2021)

Naw_Naw said:


> Other sites.


Obviously, but which other forums?  I'm curious how different this site is, so I'd like another to compare it to.


----------



## Naw_Naw (Mar 10, 2021)

Most other sites like reddit or even 4chan.


----------



## Dyn (Mar 10, 2021)

Naw_Naw said:


> Sorry forgot about the rules here, but waist is like 57cm.


You can pm me the pic if you want genuine weight loss advice and feedback. It's never a good idea to post them publicly, a lot of the people in BP aren't in the best shape and aren't looking to improve physically or to support anyone who is. Real crab pot mentality here, unfortunately.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Mar 10, 2021)

Dyn said:


> You can pm me the pic if you want genuine weight loss advice and feedback. It's never a good idea to post them publicly, a lot of the people in BP aren't in the best shape and aren't looking to improve physically or to support anyone who is. Real crab pot mentality here, unfortunately.


Dyn made me lose 100 pounds!


----------



## Dyn (Mar 10, 2021)

Daddy's Little Kitten said:


> Dyn made me lose 100 pounds!


I still think you cheated on the diet we agreed on a few times, but I'm still proud of you for sticking to it and reaching your goal.

@Naw_Naw lol fat


----------



## Naw_Naw (Mar 10, 2021)

Dyn said:


> @Naw_Naw lol fat
> 
> View attachment 1986512


I though I could trust you. Well I don't really care about my body being shown off. I was more that I  didn't want people to find my location. I didn't know my phone's camera would be so grainy.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Mar 10, 2021)

Naw_Naw said:


> I  didn't want people to find my location.


Working on it.


----------



## Dyn (Mar 10, 2021)

Naw_Naw said:


> I though I could trust you.


Why would anybody ever think this?


----------



## Naw_Naw (Mar 10, 2021)

Jaded Optimist said:


> Working on it.


Give it shot in the dark. What would you do if you found it? Cyberstalk me? Okay then.


Dyn said:


> Why would anybody ever think this?


I don't know you and you seemed helpful.  But fine you got a photo, one's that not even that bad.


Didn't think that sharing this only this all that's needed on this website.


----------



## Not Really Here (Mar 10, 2021)

Your weight increase is probably fat, driven by the huge amount of carbs/sugars you're eating. With as small as you are if you want to burn cals walking you need weights or a backpack filled with heavy shit.


----------



## Naw_Naw (Mar 10, 2021)

Not Really Here said:


> Your weight increase is probably fat, driven by the huge amount of carbs/sugars you're eating. With as small as you are if you want to burn cals walking you need weights or a backpack filled with heavy shit.


Would practicing with carrying a tripod work, or increasing the setting in a stationary bike?


----------



## Not Really Here (Mar 10, 2021)

Naw_Naw said:


> Would practicing with carrying a tripod work, or increasing the setting in a stationary bike?


If you're around 100 pounds anything would help, you just aren't moving around enough weight to burn a noticeable amount of cals.
For instance, if you walk a mile you're burning under 60 cals, if you treat yourself to almost anything after, you wipe out your burn.




Source


----------



## Dyn (Mar 10, 2021)

Naw_Naw said:


> But fine you got a photo, one's that not even that bad.


Any photo with your GPS coordinates embedded into it is pretty fucking bad.


----------



## Naw_Naw (Mar 10, 2021)

Not Really Here said:


> If you're around 100 pounds anything would help, you just aren't moving around enough weight to burn a noticeable amount of cals.
> For instance, if you walk a mile you're burning under 60 cals, if you treat yourself to almost anything after, you wipe out your burn.
> View attachment 1986596
> Source


I can do like 6.5km in an hour, but any advice on a stationary bike.


----------



## Lame Entropy (Mar 10, 2021)

I almost feel bad for this moron.


Naw_Naw said:


> Sorry, guys I just wanted some advice and I am thankful for the advice. But I was expecting something more civil.


This was your first mistake.


----------



## Not Really Here (Mar 10, 2021)

Naw_Naw said:


> I can do like 6.5km in an hour, but any advice on a stationary bike.


Higher tension is better, but at some point you're just too small to crank it up more, that leaves doing it longer.


----------



## Naw_Naw (Mar 10, 2021)

Lame Entropy said:


> I almost feel bad for this moron.
> 
> This was your first mistake.


Didn't think it would get this bad on this form.


----------



## Naw_Naw (Mar 10, 2021)

Not Really Here said:


> Higher tension is better, but at some point you're just too small to crank it up more, that leaves doing it longer.


I can do it longer, maybe an hour a night?


----------



## Ruin (Mar 10, 2021)

Just give up and get fat. We all rot and die eventually.


----------



## Naw_Naw (Mar 10, 2021)

Ruin said:


> Just give up and get fat. We all rot and die eventually.


I was overweight before, I won't let that happen again. I felt better than I ever had, I won't go back to the old me.


----------



## Not Really Here (Mar 10, 2021)

Naw_Naw said:


> I can do it longer, maybe an hour a night?


That would be a good start, as would some free weights for upper body strength- https://www.womensrunning.com/training/6-exercises-strengthen-upper-body/


----------



## Ruin (Mar 10, 2021)

Naw_Naw said:


> I was overweight before, I won't let that happen again. I felt better than I ever had, I won't go back to the old me.


Have you considered anorexia?

Return to skelly.


----------



## Naw_Naw (Mar 10, 2021)

Ruin said:


> Have you considered anorexia?
> 
> Return to skelly.


Why are you in Fitness and health? I want to get fit, not sick.


----------



## Ruin (Mar 10, 2021)

Ok this chick is autistic is fuck and can't tell sarcasm from a hole in the ground. I'm actually starting to feel bad now.

I'm bowing out of this thread.


----------



## Naw_Naw (Mar 10, 2021)

Ruin said:


> Ok this chick is autistic is fuck and can't tell sarcasm from a hole in the ground. I'm actually starting to feel bad now.
> 
> I'm bowing out of this thread.


I'm just here to talk about fitness and diet improvement.


----------



## Lame Entropy (Mar 10, 2021)

Naw_Naw said:


> I'm just here to talk about fitness and diet improvement.


Why are you looking for genuine advice on a forum known for cyberbullying and stalking? We have threads on health and fitness but most users know better than to overshare.
You clearly want to so why didn't you post this on Reddit or something?


----------



## Naw_Naw (Mar 10, 2021)

It just that I thought kiwi farms will be more truthful, than reddit due to what happening in weeb wars. That's the whole reason I joined this site.


Lame Entropy said:


> Why are you looking for genuine advice on a forum known for cyberbullying and stalking? We have threads on health and fitness but most users know better than to overshare.
> You clearly want to so why didn't you post this on Reddit or something?


----------



## Prince Lotor (Mar 10, 2021)

Naw_Naw said:


> I just wanted to know if I’m making this a bigger deal then it is and if walking and cycling can put on muscle mass. When I was sick with a cold I actually lost a little weight before it came back.  I ate a little less but didn’t do that much exercising compared to normal.


You wouldn't be wondering if you had actually put on 5 lbs of muscle mass. Walking isn't going to do that, and for cycling to do that you would have to be specifically cycling at a high resistance level by having to constantly increase your momentum by riding in a way that saps your momentum like riding uphill a lot or riding in a high gear were you sprint up to top speed and slow back down over and over. Are you riding uphill constantly? Are you getting your bike up to 25-30 mph? Walking at a speed of 3.5 mph isn't going to build significant muscle mass. Riding a stationary bike isn't going to build significant muscle mass.  

You put on 5% of your body-weight in a year. That's a significant shift. Your diet is nutritionally deficient to the point you needed a doctor to tell you. You are on the internet. If you are too fucking lazy to type 'What is protein and how do I eat it?' into Google, or read up on nutrition then you are just going to have to accept that you are going to be fat. 
You eat like a brat. You wake up and eat Sugar, Sugar, Carbs, Sugar, and sometimes more sugar; then you reward yourself with pastries because you did such a "good job" eating healthy raw fruit for breakfast and follow that up with more carbs; for dinner you have a little protein on top of a pile of carbs with 2 sides of Sugar and the calories from the only 2 vegetables you listed are 95% and 50% carbs.
You would have to be running, not walking or fast walking, like 7 to 10 miles (11 to 16 km) every single day to exercise your way out of your shitty diet.

You aren't looking for diet and fitness advice though. You are looking for asspats and people to tell 'Oh no BB, you so smol,' 'Wow, you actually walk a little bit? That's so good'. Your diet is fat and I would not have sex with it. The internet is full of tools and resources to educate yourself about nutrition and fitness and you chose Kiwi Farms    You are fucking retarded.


----------



## Naw_Naw (Mar 10, 2021)

Prince Lotor said:


> You wouldn't be wondering if you had actually put on 5 lbs of muscle mass. Walking isn't going to do that, and for cycling to do that you would have to be specifically cycling at a high resistance level by having to constantly increase your momentum by riding in a way that saps your momentum like riding uphill a lot or riding in a high gear were you sprint up to top speed and slow back down over and over. Are you riding uphill constantly? Are you getting your bike up to 25-30 mph? Walking at a speed of 3.5 mph isn't going to build significant muscle mass. Riding a stationary bike isn't going to build significant muscle mass.
> 
> You put on 5% of your body-weight in a year. That's a significant shift. Your diet is nutritionally deficient to the point you needed a doctor to tell you. You are on the internet. If you are too fucking lazy to type 'What is protein and how do I eat it?' into Google, or read up on nutrition then you are just going to have to accept that you are going to be fat.
> You eat like a brat. You wake up and eat Sugar, Sugar, Carbs, Sugar, and sometimes more sugar; then you reward yourself with pastries because you did such a "good job" eating healthy raw fruit for breakfast and follow that up with more carbs; for dinner you have a little protein on top of a pile of carbs with 2 sides of Sugar and the calories from the only 2 vegetables you listed are 95% and 50% carbs.
> ...


I didn't know fruit could be so bad for you.


----------



## Ruin (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Naw_Naw (Mar 10, 2021)

Ruin said:


>


Didn't you leave. 

To just about everyone, to the one's who gave actual advice


----------



## Dyn (Mar 10, 2021)

Naw_Naw said:


> Didn't you leave.


Leaving doesn't always stick around here.


----------



## Niggernerd (Mar 10, 2021)

Bro I'm sorry you have ligma



Spoiler: fallout effect



ligma balls


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Mar 10, 2021)

@Naw_Naw


----------



## Prince Lotor (Mar 11, 2021)

Naw_Naw said:


> I didn't know fruit could be so bad for you.


It's not if you would educate yourself about nutrition beyond raw calorie count. You can still have 4 pieces/servings of fruit everyday, but then you need to cut carbs somewhere. Stop having the bread, pastries, pasta or white rice, and cereal or pretzles; those are all empty calories with a low amount of nutrients.   

Your metabolism is catching up with you. You need to grow up and get over eating either bland bread or sweet tasting things like a picky 5 year-old. It doesn't matter if you don't like eggs, there are 7000 ways to cook eggs. You could make yourself fresh pasta from scratch https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/11899/basic-pasta/ That uses an egg. Figure it out.

Also I saw your comment about being afraid of bacon because "it's like you can smell the fat".
1: That's how smell works. The receptor sites in your nose interact with airborne molecules. When you smell shit you are literally touching shit. When you smell a flower you are touching small airborne particles it is releasing.
2: Eating Fats & Oils doesn't make you fat. Fats & Oils are an essential nutrients. https://medlineplus.gov/ency/patientinstructions/000104.htm The thing to watch out for is that Fats & Oils are twice as calorie dense (9 cal/gram) than carbohydrates (4 cal/gram), so you have to pay attention and track and balance your macro-nutrients.


----------



## Sriracha (Mar 11, 2021)

Holy shit. I came in here to shit on you but I legitimately feel bad about how mentally retarded you are. 






Do her workouts and please for the love of god stay safe when using forums.


----------



## Naw_Naw (Mar 11, 2021)

I’m done, just spit out what you want to say, before I ditch. This isn’t a place to get good advice. I just stick to bitching on the weeb wars. Say I’m retarded and autistic, I don’t care.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Mar 11, 2021)

Naw_Naw said:


> I’m done, just spit out what you want to say, before I ditch. This isn’t a place to get good advice. I just stick to bitching on the weeb wars. Say I’m retarded and autistic, I don’t care.


People have given you good advice, you don't seem to want to take it.  There's a gym 2 blocks away from your apartment, maybe go join it.


----------



## Fliddaroonie (Mar 11, 2021)

Naw_Naw said:


> I’m done, just spit out what you want to say, before I ditch. This isn’t a place to get good advice. I just stick to bitching on the weeb wars. Say I’m retarded and autistic, I don’t care.


You stupid hint,you posted photos of yourself on here.

And spare us the "am newww and  huv der tism", you're clearly a fucking spastic. 

Tell your tard wrangler you shouldn't be allowed on the internet unsupervised.


----------



## Naw_Naw (Mar 12, 2021)

Final post, I'm gonna eat better and work out more. I don't need to go to a gym to get fit, I'll be moving soon anyway to a place with a gym anyway. Thanks for the advice, didn't need the rest of the insults. I have better things to do. I'm just gonna stick to lurking and sometimes comment on weeb wars or some other quick answer thread or art. 


Jaded Optimist said:


> have given you good advice, you don't seem to want to take it.  There's a gym 2 blocks away from your apartment, maybe go join it.


At this point in time, not taking the chance. I'll be eating better and working out more and I'm taking the advice people have given to heart. You don't know me so you don't know if I did or did not take the advice.


Fliddaroonie said:


> You stupid hint,you posted photos of yourself on here.
> 
> And spare us the "am newww and  huv der tism", you're clearly a fucking spastic.
> 
> Tell your tard wrangler you shouldn't be allowed on the internet unsupervised.


I didn't know that people would do something like this on this website. Most people post pictures all the time on other websites and most _moral _people don't dox others and insult others when they're asking for help.I can sleep a night because I know that I have sunk to your level and have better thing in life than just being online and can actually be happy. 


I'm nub from this. I'll answer questions on letter.  Bye.


----------



## beautiful person (Mar 12, 2021)

Naw_Naw said:


> I didn't know that people would do something like this *on this website*. Most people post pictures all the time on other websites and most _moral _people don't *dox others and insult others* when they're asking for help.I can sleep a night because I know that I have sunk to your level and have better thing in life than just being online and can actually be happy.


All you'd have to do is Google us to know that we're notorious for these exact things. Different websites have different cultures and it's your responsibility to figure out what a site is about before posting on it.


----------



## Naw_Naw (Mar 12, 2021)

beautiful person said:


> All you'd have to do is Google us to know that we're notorious for these exact things. Different websites have different cultures and it's your responsibility to figure out what a site is about before posting on it.


I was introduced via weeb wars. Completely different feel.


----------



## beautiful person (Mar 12, 2021)

Naw_Naw said:


> I was introduced via weeb wars. Completely different feel.


From the Rekieta streams?


----------



## mindlessobserver (Mar 12, 2021)

Naw_Naw said:


> The reason I'm so afraid is due to the fact I was once 140 pounds and I'm afraid of gaining it back.
> These are some photos of how I look now. I should also add this weight gain started about a year ago, and I haven't changed anything about my diet.
> 
> I also don't like eggs due to the texture, are there anything else that can work.


Gaining a few pounds as you get older is normal. Your metabolism slows down and you become less active.


Naw_Naw said:


> It just that I thought kiwi farms will be more truthful, than reddit due to what happening in weeb wars. That's the whole reason I joined this site.


The truth hurts then. Sounds like alot of your concerns are psychosomatic. If you want to sacrifice hard to stay skinny go for it. Just don't expect rapturous applause. From the sound of things you are borderline anorexic. If you eat healthy and exercise regularly you will gain weight. Especially if you are starting from a zero position. As others have stated, muscle is heavier then fat. The thing is though that muscle is also more compact and will define your body better. It will also serve you well in your old age, and prevent you from becoming a bed ridden lard ball.

From what you have described you are doing fine. If you are really worried about it ask your doctor to do a metabolic panel of your blood cholesterol. that is the easiest way to detect an unhealthy lifestyle.


----------



## Sriracha (Mar 12, 2021)

Naw_Naw said:


> I was introduced via weeb wars. Completely different feel.


Weebwars doxxes and shits on retarded voice actors so why would you expect anything different there either? 

I understand that you are certified as mentally retarded, but the first rule in weebwars is to not powerlevel. I want to be kind to you because I think all people are deserving of some degree of courtesy, so please understand that this site has threads full of really fucked up people. If you knew that there is a revolting homeless pedophile tranny who has taken turns fucking a dog with a bunch of other homeless people who lurks outside their trashfire thread and would probably look here and see your body, how would you feel about that? 

How would you feel if someone like John Bulla (god rest his soul, sexually) printed out a photo of you, laminated it and sat across from it and ate what you listed for breakfast, then masturbated over your photo and wiped it off with a rag. 

This site isn't for you to get asspats and for you to flex about how better your life is than other users or lolcows. If you are here, you aren't better than them and you are definitely not better than any other user here.


----------



## Naw_Naw (Mar 12, 2021)

Sriracha said:


> Weebwars doxxes and shits on retarded voice actors so why would you expect anything different there either?
> 
> I understand that you are certified as mentally retarded, but the first rule in weebwars is to not powerlevel. I want to be kind to you because I think all people are deserving of some degree of courtesy, so please understand that this site has threads full of really fucked up people. If you knew that there is a revolting homeless pedophile tranny who has taken turns fucking a dog with a bunch of other homeless people who lurks outside their trashfire thread and would probably look here and see your body, how would you feel about that?
> 
> ...


Okay, I get wrong site to use I got it. It's just that I don't think Vic was fired  with no solid evidence and have fault with how many  voice actors have recorded evidence of worst behavior, but still get away with it.  That's why I was in weeb wars, to find something more solid on Vic or other VA's.


----------



## Dyn (Mar 12, 2021)

Naw_Naw said:


> Most people post pictures all the time on other websites and most _moral _people don't dox others and insult others when they're asking for help.I can sleep a night because I know that I have sunk to your level and have better thing in life than just being online and can actually be happy.


Moral people don't use kiwi farms.


----------



## Naw_Naw (Mar 12, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Moral people don't use kiwi farms.


The people on weeb wars seemed different.


----------



## Ruin (Mar 12, 2021)

Naw_Naw said:


> The people on weeb wars seemed different.



Week Wars is literally the shittiest part of this website.


----------



## Naw_Naw (Mar 12, 2021)

Ruin said:


> Week Wars is literally the shittiest part of this website.


Okay, different experience. I didn't share personal details because it's not needed. Health and fitness you need to share something it get you're point across. I shared what was happening, someone asked my diet, and then it snowballed from there.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Mar 12, 2021)

Naw_Naw said:


> Okay, different experience. I didn't share personal details because it's not needed. Health and fitness you need to share something it get you're point across. I shared what was happening, someone asked my diet, and then it snowballed from there.


Your problem is you are trying to justify yourself. As in you. It's a common mistake made by younger people fresh from reddit to here. I would be willing to bet most of the people on the farms are old enough to remember what life was like before cell phones, let alone what a "myspace" is. Was.

You are so used to living in the panopticon you assume people here already know or care about you. They dont. Nobody wants your life story. Nobody cares why you are here. Your mistake was in making a thread about your personal life and then adding more and more information about your personal life to justify the threads existence. This makes you chum in the water. So dont do it. I've been called a powerlevelling faggot on occasion too. Sometimes we say dumb shit on the internet. But the trick is to learn and here is your first lesson about the farms. Nobody here cares about you. We dont know you. We've never met you. What makes the farms "honest" is that we don't pretend to care. Nobody on twitter or reddit cares about each other either. But they like to pretend they do. And in so doing goad you into revealing intimate info about yourself so you can be one more body to add to the pyre.

Stop making things about you. The people cyber bullying you right now are doing you a favor. You are retarded for being so open about yourself to people you dont know.

On that note we already have a weight loss support thread which has far less exposure as a native thread where people talk about their own personal weight foibles. I would suggest going there.


----------



## Naw_Naw (Mar 13, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> Your problem is you are trying to justify yourself. As in you. It's a common mistake made by younger people fresh from reddit to here. I would be willing to bet most of the people on the farms are old enough to remember what life was like before cell phones, let alone what a "myspace" is. Was.
> 
> You are so used to living in the panopticon you assume people here already know or care about you. They dont. Nobody wants your life story. Nobody cares why you are here. Your mistake was in making a thread about your personal life and then adding more and more information about your personal life to justify the threads existence. This makes you chum in the water. So dont do it. I've been called a powerlevelling faggot on occasion too. Sometimes we say dumb shit on the internet. But the trick is to learn and here is your first lesson about the farms. Nobody here cares about you. We dont know you. We've never met you. What makes the farms "honest" is that we don't pretend to care. Nobody on twitter or reddit cares about each other either. But they like to pretend they do. And in so doing goad you into revealing intimate info about yourself so you can be one more body to add to the pyre.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I got the impression nobody cared when I was doxxed. You guys aren't gonna get any more personal info from me anymore.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Mar 13, 2021)

Naw_Naw said:


> Yeah, I got the impression nobody cared when I was doxxed. You guys aren't gonna get any more personal info from me anymore.


Lesson learned then. And never forget that if random retards here can figure out who you are based on extraneous info you willingly give up, wonder then what people with actually bad intentions could do with that info.

Go forth, and sin no more.


----------



## Rozzy (Mar 13, 2021)

iPhones are a privacy disaster.








						George Ferguson Way, Abbotsford, British Columbia, Canada
					

The photo was taken using a Apple iPhone 8 camera at Malkin's Barber Shop, George Ferguson Way, Clearbrook, Clearbrook Centre, Abbotsford, Fraser Valley Regional District, British Columbia, V2T 4C8, Canada.




					www.pic2map.com


----------



## jimsterlingspronoun (Apr 9, 2021)

Naw_Naw said:


> I've been putting on weight even though I'm exercising 6 days a week, cardio tends to be 30 minutes  to an hour on stationary bike and walking



lol, thats your idea of cardio


----------

